# slip her the old Pringles can



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2011)

Before me and Lois were married, Jerome used *to slip her the old Pringles can.*

Είναι ένας τρόπος για να πει ότι ο Τζερόμ έκανε σεξ με τη Λόις -- υπάρχει και υπαινιγμός για το μέγεθος του οργάνου του Τζερόμ, αλλά δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει αυτό. Ψάχνω περιφραστικές διατυπώσεις που σημαίνουν κάνω σεξ. Όπως π.χ. κουνάει την αχλαδιά ή την τρίζει την όπισθεν, όταν μιλάμε για ομοφυλόφιλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Εδώ είναι και θέμα ρέτζιστερ, βεβαίως βεβαίως, αλλά ένα π.χ. ... τη βόλευε/συγύριζε/κουτούπωνε ο Τζερόμ (Τζέρομ) δεν φτάνει;

Ή γενικά, άλλα συγυρίσματος σημαντικά: Την περιποιόταν, την τακτοποιούσε...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2011)

Όχι, δεν είπα ότι δεν φτάνει, απλώς σκέφτηκα ότι αν επιστρατεύσουμε τη δημιουργικότητα πολλών ατόμων, θα φτιάξουμε και μια ωραία λίστα εκφράσεων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Δεν αρκεί το προσκύνημα στο slang.gr ;


----------



## crystal (Jan 19, 2011)

Της το 'ξηγούσε το όνειρο, την πότιζε, την κανόνιζε...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν αρκεί το προσκύνημα στο slang.gr ;


Δεν βρήκα τίποτα περιφραστικό.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2011)

Μία πρόχειρη που μου 'ρχεται (για ωραία δεν ξέρω...) είναι "πνίγω το κουνέλι".

Επίσης έχω ακούσει από (γκουχ) γνωστό μου την ωραιότατη φράση "έβαλα το σύρτη".


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2011)

Της έριχνε και (από) κανένα μανίκι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2011)

Της τον φορούσε κανονικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2011)

Α, μην ξεχάσω και το αμίμητο που είχα βρει σε νομικό βιβλίο: της τρυγούσε την κυψέλη. :)


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Α, μην ξεχάσω και το αμίμητο που είχα βρει *σε νομικό βιβλίο*: της τρυγούσε την κυψέλη. :)



 Ουδέν σχόλιον!

Ερώτηση: το "τρίβω το πιπέρι" σημαίνει κάνω σεξ ή κάτι άλλο;;;
(τόσα χρόνια ντρεπόμουν να ρωτήσω )


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2011)

Αυτό είναι από αποκριάτικο (αν θυμάμαι καλά), και τελειώνει έτσι:

Με τον πού- βλάχα μου καλή,
με τον [censored ] τους το τρίβουν.
Με τον [censored ] τους το τρίβουν
και το ψιλοκοπανίζουν.

Άρα, νομίζω ότι υπονοείται και το_ κάνω σεξ_, όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Καταρχήν, μπορείς να μεταφέρεις οικειοποιηθείς ;) εύκολα (και κατανοητά ) όλα τα ομοφοβικά της μορφής _το [ρήμα] το [ουσιαστικό]_, που λέει κι ο sarant κάπου.

π.χ.:

Την κουνάει την αχλαδιά >> Της κουνούσε την αχλαδιά
Το πνίγει το κουνέλι >> Της έπνιγε το κουνέλι
Το πηγαίνει το γράμμα >> Της πήγαινε το γράμμα

_ad hoc_, _ad astra_ και _ad nauseam_


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2011)

Εδώ πάντως αναφέρονται σχετικοί συνδυασμοί: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/pidao_13576. Πώς το βρήκα; Σκέφτηκα τι θα έλεγα λεξιπλαστικά, όπως πιθανότατα ο δημιουργός τής αγγλικής έκφρασης, και λόγω μηχανολογικού μπαγκράου (sic) σκέφτηκα «της έπαιρνε τα γρέζια», «της γυαλοχαρτάριζε το κουζινέτο», «της έσφιγγε τις συναρμογές», «της πέρναγε τον άξονα», «της στίλβωνε τα έδρανα», «της το έκανε το ρεκτιφιέ» κλπ. Γκουγκλάροντάς τα, με το τελευταίο βρέθηκα στο slang.gr όπου και διαπίστωσα ότι ήδη λέγεται. Αλλά θεωρώ ότι και όλα τα άλλα που μου ήρθαν, πάλι κατανοητά είναι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καταρχήν, μπορείς να μεταφέρεις οικειοποιηθείς ;) εύκολα (και κατανοητά ) όλα τα ομοφοβικά της μορφής:
> 
> Το [ρήμα] το [ουσιαστικό], που λέει κι ο sarant κάπου.
> 
> ...


 
Συμφωνώ.

Για το κουνέλι νομίζω ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς χρησιμοποιείται και για το ετερόφυλο σεξ. Πχ "Ο Μητσος με την Αννούλα το πνίγουν το κουνέλι". Επίσης, για κάποιο λόγο, στο δημοτικό λέγαμε ένα ποιηματάκι που πήγαινε "Ο Φρίξος και η Έλλη / Που πνίξαν το κουνέλι" και μετά δε θυμάμαι τι έλεγε... (Κάτι σαν το Σόλων Σόλων, μου φαίνεται...) Πολύ προχώ λέμε! 

Συνεχίζοντας τα ομόφοβα, το αγαπημένο μου είναι: "το κανελώνει το ρυζόγαλο" και "το γυαλίζει το πόμολο". Από αυτά μάλλον μόνο το πρώτο θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για ετερόφυλο σεξ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Συνεχίζοντας τα ομόφοβα, το αγαπημένο μου είναι: "το κανελώνει το ρυζόγαλο" και "το γυαλίζει το πόμολο". Από αυτά μάλλον μόνο το πρώτο θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για ετερόφυλο σεξ.


Μπα, η τρισχιλιετής είναι εύπλαστη... Του γυαλίζει το πόμολο...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπα, η τρισχιλιετής είναι εύπλαστη... Του γυαλίζει το πόμολο...



χαχαχαχα! Όντως, όντως!


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 19, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "πνίγω το κουνέλι" αναφέρεται σε στοματικό έρωτα. 

Θα έλεγα, λεξιπλάθοντας ή εκφρασοπλάθοντας:

Της το πότιζε το γκαζόν. 
Της το τάιζε το γατάκι. (που έχει και εμφανή αναφορά) 
Της το ρύθμιζε το καρμπυρατέρ. 

και άλλα πολλά παρόμοια ίσως. 

Και ένα αλά Τζούλια: 

Της την άνοιγε τη σαμπάνια. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2011)

Επίσης, εκλεκτή αναγνώστρια μου υπενθυμίζει τη φράση «τη μονιμοποίησε» που κατά τη γνώμη μου θα μπορούσε και να επεκταθεί σε «αφού τη μονιμοποίησε, μετά τη νομιμοποίησε» (με παπά, κουμπάρο κττ)...


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2011)

Να της δείξει τι εστί φιστίκι.

Ενδεχομένως:
Να της δείξει τι θα πει αράπικο φιστίκι.
Αλλά πρέπει να ταιριάζει και το χρώμα του Τζερόμ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Να της δείξει τι θα πει αράπικο φιστίκι.
> Αλλά πρέπει να ταιριάζει και το χρώμα του Τζερόμ.


Έπεσες διάνα.


----------

